# Chocolate



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 24, 2008)

Plot said:
			
		

> A young autistic woman named Zen (Yanin Vismistananda) has developed uncanny martial arts skills by watching television, and from living next door to a Muay Thai academy.
> 
> The girl is the daughter of Zin (Ammara Siripong), the Thai wife of Yakuza boss Masashi (Hiroshi Abe).
> 
> ...



*Trailer:* Link removed​
Don't ignore this movie jsut because it's a girl doing all the fighting. But damn, if you look at the trailer. She's definately no joke. She's been working on this movie for more than 4 years. Also she was taught by the same person that trained Tony Jaa, I forgot the trainers name though. =/
I'm definately giving this movie a watch when I find a download for it. People are saying pretty good things about it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 24, 2008)

> *Don't ignore this movie jsut because it's a girl doing all the fighting*. But damn, if you look at the trailer. She's definately no joke. She's been working on this movie for more than 4 years. Also she was taught by the same person that trained Tony Jaa, I forgot the trainers name though. =/
> I'm definately giving this movie a watch when I find a download for it. People are saying pretty good things about it.


I won't. I'll ignore it because its in moonspeak


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2009)

Im sure if you google blog search the movie, you can come up with the movie with the subtitle file.

On the other hand, just finished watching this movie and OMFG can this girl kick ass,  the movie was EHHH seriously flawed but the action scenes were amazing.  Just for the simple fact that this was a girl doing all these things were superbly amazing with no wires, no stunt doubles.  Yahoo movies even posted a clip of the girl with a blackeye during the filming of this movie just for doing some of the intense action sequences on the film.

Overall the direction and plot was OK at best but the action sequences were good.  let's be realistic here we didnt watch tony jaa's "THE PROTECTOR" (the one with the elephant) for the plot, we watched it because on his way to fight the boss he seriously broke people's arms, legs, ankles, hands and shoulders in that movie.  So I would give this the same rating.  Although Ong Bak was FUCKING SPECTACULAR!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

She should be Chun Li in Street Fighter instead of Lana Lang.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She should be Chun Li in Street Fighter instead of Lana Lang.



Agreed, she even looks more like Chun Li than Kirsten Kruek (sp?).  Then throw in the fact that she does kick ass martial arts, it could've been a good movie.



Shadow said:


> Im sure if you google blog search the movie, you can come up with the movie with the subtitle file.
> 
> On the other hand, just finished watching this movie and OMFG can this girl kick ass,  the movie was EHHH seriously flawed but the action scenes were amazing.  Just for the simple fact that this was a girl doing all these things were superbly amazing with no wires, no stunt doubles.  Yahoo movies even posted a clip of the girl with a blackeye during the filming of this movie just for doing some of the intense action sequences on the film.
> 
> Overall the direction and plot was OK at best but the action sequences were good.  let's be realistic here we didnt watch tony jaa's "THE PROTECTOR" (the one with the elephant) for the plot, we watched it because on his way to fight the boss he seriously broke people's arms, legs, ankles, hands and shoulders in that movie.  So I would give this the same rating.  Although Ong Bak was FUCKING SPECTACULAR!!



Really?  I thought Ong Bak's story and the characters was lame and cheesy.  But Tony Jaa's action sequences never lets down.  The only martial arts movie, that comes to my mind, that has kickass action, good plot, and cool characters was fearless.  I think every martial arts movie, had a very similar plot.


----------



## Maycara (Dec 9, 2010)

*Chocolate (2008 thai martial arts film)*

This movie is pretty fucking awesome! I just watched it on Netflix yesterday I reccomend any martial arts fan to watch it! 

Here is the trailer!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGjUyu9c8Ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2010)

I was expecting that shitty movie with Jonny Depp or whatever. 

This looks interesting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2010)

I reviewed it. Hitodah

I loved it, but it has some flaws. But the fight scenes are outstanding.


----------



## Maycara (Dec 9, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I reviewed it. Hitodah
> 
> I loved it, but it has some flaws. But the fight scenes are outstanding.



I kind of liked the whole tone of the movie, even the so called flaws. lol. JeeJa Yanin is amazing, she also did Raging Phoenix as well. The story is okay, but again the fights scenes our amazing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejM7ZCEzs5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2010)

Havent seen Raging Phoenix yet but its on my netflix list.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 9, 2010)

The fight scenes seem almost unreal, until you see the bits that went wrong at the end credits. The choreography and stunts were fantastic throughout. Give me this kind of action over your Iron Mans any day of the year.


----------

